# Hollow's Last Hope [ORG] - Closed



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 15, 2007)

_The plague has come to the town of Falcon's Hollow, and not even the town's priest can abate its wretched course. With the coughs of the sick and the wails of the dying echoing through town, the local herbalist uncovers a cure, but she needs some brave heroes to retrieve the ingredients. Finding the cure means risking the dangerous Darkmoon Vale, infiltrating a witch's haunted hut, and delving the ruins of an abandoned dwarven monastery.

Hollow's Last Hope is a wilderness exploration and dungeon adventure for 1st-level characters, compatible with the world's most popular fantasy roleplaying game. This sixteen-page adventure includes details on the haunted forest and deadly ruins that hide the key ingredients to the town's salvation. Do your heroes have the skill and courage to find the cure in time?_

Hello Friends!

My face to face gaming group has broken up, and it has left me with the desire to begin a Play by Post game to get my D&D fix!    I have been a lurker here on ENWorld for a number of months, and have observed with interest the community of talented PbP players and DMs 'round these parts. Having learned much from the successes and failures of other games on these boards, I decided it was high time to register a profile and begin one of my own.

To wit...Paizo Publishing is launching a new line of modules under its GameMastery imprint, starting this summer. 'Hollow's Last Hope' is a free module being given away for Free RPG Day on June 23rd. It is meant as a short, prelude adventure leading into 'Crown of the Kobold King.' I am in need of five players to take part in this prelude adventure, which starts at level one. If the short adventure is a success, I'd love to take the party further and run 'Crown of the Kobold King' as well.

I'm looking to run a game which will be well-organized and fast-moving. Combat maps and graphics will be provided whenever possible, to help players visualize the setting. I hope to be able to voice interesting NPCs, and provide ample opportunites for role-playing. Above all, I want to create a shared gaming experience which is great fun for players and DM alike!

I am open to questions regarding character creation and the like, if you are inclined to ask. However, for now, I just want to make sure there is enough interest to get the game off the ground. If I get a good enough response to launch full-blown recruiting, I will explain further how we will go about that process...it will NOT be first-come, first-served, however.

Well, I think that's that for now. If interested, please do let me know. And, if there are any questions, please do ask. 

Thanks for your time and interest!

Al
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Character Concepts Submitted

Drerek: Jonus, Male Human Warlock (Blaster/Ranged Support)
Kaodi: Ikagul, Male Half-Orc Barbarian (Ranged Skirmisher)
Mellubb: Iksupp, Male Halfling Rogue (Sneak Attacker/Information Gatherer)
Schmoe: Hector Estrado, Male Human Ranger/Archivist (Knowledge Skills/Battlefield Control/Buffing)
Nazhkandrias: Jebbo Barrelbuster, Male Halfling Bard (Utilitarian Magic/Melee Support)
Insight: Hakkara, Female Human Barbarian (Primary Melee)
hero4hire: Jared Morningstar, Male Human Cleric of Sarenrae (Healing/Melee Support)
Azgulor: Cyryn, Male Half-Elf Rogue (Melee Support/Social Skills/Mechanical Skills)
Azgulor: Granakh, Male Half-Orc Ranger (Survivial Skills/Ambush/Combat)
James Heard: Grace, Passion of Shelyn; Female Human Cleric (Healing/Ranged & Melee Combat/Electrical Spells)
Drerek: Wren, Male Human Swashbuckler/Fighter (Melee/Face)
Schmoe: Desmond Drillock, Male Human Wizard (Arcane Firepower/Utility)
Voadam: Loricallior, Male Wild Elf Dragon Adept (Blaster)
Trollbabe: Aeryk, Male Human Fighter (Melee)
WarlockLord: Yik Yik "Yappy", Kobold Sorcerer (Blastiing/Crowd Control/Face)
Voadam: Sir Kermit Howard du Aristari Protector of the Innocent, Male Gnome Knight (Tank Protector)


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 15, 2007)

This is what I am looking for.  I am interested.  I will wait to see how many others join before I begin to ask about character creation.  As of now I am thinking Elf Ranger.


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2007)

There is nearly always interest in a D&D game here.  The question is going to be whether or not the players chosen will sustain interest and posting frequency.

I'd like to throw my proverbial hat in the ring, so consider the hat thrown.  As for a character concept, I'll probably use either the Halfling Wizard that was selected for another game (a game that subsequently died before it ever began), or perhaps the Human Barbarian I had my eye on.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you, Mellubb and Insight, for your interest!   

Now if I can just get a few more people to weigh in, I'll know we have a chance at something here. So, how 'bout it, folks?


----------



## Torillan (Jun 15, 2007)

I could throw together a Dwarf Cleric.  Color me interested!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 15, 2007)

Torillan makes three, great!  

Surely there are a couple more interested persons out there?


----------



## Schmoe (Jun 15, 2007)

Count me in!  I'd like to make a human Ranger/Archivist (from Heroes of Horror).  Sure, it's not a power-gaming character, but it could be fun


----------



## Drerek (Jun 15, 2007)

I would be interested.


----------



## Insight (Jun 15, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> Count me in!  I'd like to make a human Ranger/Archivist (from Heroes of Horror).  Sure, it's not a power-gaming character, but it could be fun




Whatever I make won't be a power gamer / munchkin character either.  I'm tired of those characters.


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I am still interested.  But I changed my mind on the character.  I am now thinking Halfling Rogue. I fell off a caravan wagon and I am currently lost looking for home only now I can't remember where home is.  I will come up with more as soon as you would like.


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 15, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Whatever I make won't be a power gamer / munchkin character either.  I'm tired of those characters.



I never power game it takes to much flavor out of the game if you ask me.


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2007)

There's a character I want to play, a swordsage, but DMs who accept ToB are few. If you don't mind one of those I'm interested.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm interested. Generally available to post 1/weekday.

I prefer games where the DM handles rolls.

I will be interested to hear what you have for character creation guidelines. I am fine playing in core only games or whatever amount of non-core and third party supplements you authorize.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 16, 2007)

All right, that makes for at least seven people interested! That means this game will see the light of day. Time for full blown recruiting to commence!   

If all interested persons could, please submit one paragraph detailing the following for proposed characters...name and gender, race and class, alignment (no evil please!), some thoughts (don't have to be set in stone) regarding primary weapons, spells, and feats as appropriate. And, if possible, a bit about the character's personality and the 'role' you foresee the character taking up in the party (e.g., tank, blaster, healer, etc.) Character sheets are unnecessary at this time...we'll make those once the five players are all lined up. 

Some notes about character creation...we'll use a 32 point buy for ability scores, fixed hit point advancement (max hp at first level), maximum starting gold by class. No psionics, no Book of Nine Swords (sorry Someone, I just don't have the book...nothing personal), no Magic of Incarnum. Anything else from WotC is acceptable, but please don't go overboard. For example, if you choose a non-core race, it might be best to stick to a core class...or vice versa. Dabbling in non-core supplements for spells and feats is okay, within reason. I want the feel of the campaign to be more traditional D&D, less 'kitchen sink, anything goes.' I have several of the 3.0/3.5 supplements, but if you want to use something from a book I don't have, I will ask for some details. I will handle all dice rolling.

You may submit as many different character concepts as you like, so if you have more than one idea, that's great! I will hold recruiting open for a week, until Friday June 22nd. At that time, I will select five PCs, based on creativity, detail, and quality of the concepts submitted. Party balance will also be considered in my decisions.

If you have any questions regarding recruitment that are not addressed above, please feel free to ask! I'm looking forward to seeing the concepts as they come in.   

Al


----------



## Drerek (Jun 16, 2007)

Jonus, Male Human Warlock.  Blaster/Ranged Support.  More inclined toward the passive invocations that allowing seeing in dark, flying, etc.  Would like to try the Fey Heritage feats from Complete Mage.  Chaotic Good.  He is not ashamed of his abilities as they do not stem from demonic sources.  He tries to pick off the weakest targets first before concentrating on major ones.  He is stubborn, but not stupidly so.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 16, 2007)

Ikagul - Male Half-Orc Barbarian (Multi-Class w/Fighter), Ranged Skirmisher. Focusing on ranged combat and mobility. Uses a sling, but will be looking to aquire a suitable composite bow at earliest convenience as well. 

The warrior Ikagul is perhaps a rarity among his kind. He was born to two half-orc parents who had fled their tribes to settle down in more civilized lands. Though they had both been raised as warriors, they put down their weapons in an effort to leave their violent past behind, and became simple labourers, relying on their superior strength.

It was quite a concern for them when, as a child, Ikagul grew up very wild-hearted and bull-headed. They feared that the orcish blood of his grandfathers flowed too strongly in his veins. However, through years of nurturing they helped their son channel that energy into kinder purposes, and as he grew older Ikagul learned to value simple virtues.

Still, a warrior's blood _did_ flow strongly in Ikagul. As a young adult, he trained in all manner of weapons, but he grew fond of the ones that allowed him to fight at a distance. Though quite healthy, Ikagul was always aware that his strength and agility outstripped his endurance, which led him to favour the bow and sling to fighting in close quarters. Not that that led him to eschew close combat entirely, but he learned to appreciate the effectiveness of the hit-and-run approach.

Despite the tragedy of the plague, which weighs heavily on Ikagul, he knows in his heart that this is the very opportunity he has been waiting for, that he has been raised for. To put his strength and skill to good use in the service of family and friends. He does not plan on letting them down.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 16, 2007)

Great to see the first two concepts come in, thanks Drerek and Kaodi!

I have started a list of character concepts at the tail end of the first post in this thread, so we can all keep track easily.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 17, 2007)

Iksupp-Male Halfling Rogue,  steath/info getter CG.  Will use sneak attack when possible.  

Iksupp remembers stowing away on a caravan, he remembers said caravan getting ambushed in the woods, but he can't remember where he was going or where he is from.  He is currently trying to find out who he is and where he is from.  When he woke up in the forest he had all his gear but most of his memories are gone.  He is taken to the roads hoping to find home.


----------



## Schmoe (Jun 17, 2007)

Hector Estrado, Male, Human, Ranger/Archivist, Neutral Good.

Primarily serves as a support role with buffs, battlefield control, and the Archivist's knowledge skill.  Uses a longbow when he's not filling a support role.  Will probably take one or two of the relevant Archivist feats from Heroes of Horror (Master of Knowledge, in particular).  Otherwise taking feats related to archery (PBS, Precise Shot).

Hector is the quintessential exotic game hunter.  Born to widely travelled parents, he gained a love of hunting from his father, who took him on big game hunts in his travels.  As he gained adulthood he entered a monastery, where he studied intensely about the many creatures in the world.  It was at this time that his drive arose to hunt down and pursue the monstrosities that prey on humans, and he focused his studies on learning how best to defeat them.  The order of devout monks also taught him much about divine magic, and he recognized how useful magic could be in a hunt.

Hector pursues terrible beasts, haunting undead, and vile abberations with equal zeal.  Each kill is a trophy to him, and he is proud to relay his many hunts to others.  He is most at home when leading or part of a "hunting expedition."


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 17, 2007)

Iksupp and Hector Estrado have been added to the concept list up top. Thanks!


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 17, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Iksupp and Hector Estrado have been added to the concept list up top. Thanks!





I was considering submitting a Cleric. What Pantheon will you be using?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 17, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I was considering submitting a Cleric. What Pantheon will you be using?



Ah, yes, this is a very good question, and one which I should have addressed earlier. The answer is this: Paizo is developing a campaign setting for its line of GameMastery modules, and also its monthly Pathfinder magazine (the replacement for Dungeon magazine). My understanding is that Player's Guides for this campaign setting will be forthcoming and so forth, but for the moment, snippets of detail are being released in a daily blog at their website. As of now, they have released some basic info regarding a few deities. Here they are:

Erastil, Old Deadeye
LG god of farming, hunting, trade, and family
Domains: Animal, Good, Law, Plant
Favored Weapon: longbow

Sarenrae, the Dawnflower
NG goddess of the sun, redemption, honesty, and healing
Domains: Fire, Good, Healing, Sun
Favored Weapon: scimitar

Shelyn, the Eternal Rose
NG goddess of beauty, art, love, and music
Domains: Air, Good, Luck, Protection
Favored Weapon: glaive

Desna, Song of the Spheres
CG goddess of dreams, stars, travelers, and luck
Domains: Chaos, Good, Luck, Travel
Favored Weapon: starknife

Abadar, Master of the First Vault
LN god of cities, wealth, merchants, and law
Domains: Earth, Law, Protection, Travel
Favored Weapon: crossbow

Gozreh, the Wind and the Waves
N god of nature, weather, and the sea
Domains: Air, Animal, Plant, Water
Favored Weapon: trident

The easiest answer to your question would be to use one of these. If, however, none of those appeal, I would be open to you creating your own deity...with the caveat that I may ask you to retro-fit the deity to match 'official' campign setting canon, in the case of a conflict down the line.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 17, 2007)

I would love to join this game, assuming, of course, that you don't have too many players already. I have some PbP experience, and a VERY good amount of D&D experience. I was thinking of a Halfling Bard/Cleric (multiclass at later levels), specializing in utilitarian magic more than, say, offensive spells (for domains, I intend on selecting Luck and Travel). Depending on our starting group, I may start him differently. For example, if the party has a Cleric in the beginning, I would instead start him off as a Bard, and vice versa. (People, feel free to submit Clerics, this character is flexible to the group's needs) It would seem that the party has quite a few ranged fighters and not enough melee, so I could tweak him a little so that he is equally good at ranged and melee combat (Rapid Reload for the crossbow early on, Weapon Finesse at a later date). Note that I will be using the Divine Bard variant (it's in the SRD). Now, one final question - since he seems most likely to follow Desna, is a starknife a new type of weapon, or just a fancy dagger? Here are a few details on the character, if you're interested.
___________________________________________________
Jebbo Barrelbuster, NG Male Halfling Bard/Cleric

Jebbo is renowned among many Halfling clans as a veritable fountain of advice, some of it useful, most of it nonsense. He is a wanderer at heart, always traveling from place to place, always bringing his good stories and advice, not to mention his great appetite. He lives off of the land, as his father, grandfather, great grandfather, and so on did. He is a jolly, friendly fellow, always ready to help those in need. He always follows the advice and wisdom of his elders, often relaying it to others, whether they want him to or not.

He is a short, slightly pudgy man, but he is not sensitive about his weight (in fact, he's rather proud of it), and anybody who comments on it receives only a hearty laugh in return.

He is a devout follower of Desna, always offering up a prayer to the stars before he sleeps at night.

He belongs to no Halfling clan in particular, but he is typically accepted and treated with respect in most clans. After all, everybody loves a good story, and Jebbo is always willing to help out.


----------



## Insight (Jun 17, 2007)

Character concept in brief:

HAKKARA, a barbarian warrior-maiden, comes from the remote reaches, skirting the edges of civilization.  Her once-proud tribe of nomadic hunter-gatherers strayed dangerously close to the domain of the giants, and soon, they were beset by giant attacks.  The tribe fared poorly, and though the nomads left the giants' domain, the barbarians found themselves severely weakened and unable to properly sustain themselves.  Hakkara, one of the tribe's youthful and talented warriors, was sent to the nearest civilized city to find work and eventually bring back supplies to her people.  The civilized people did not react well to Hakkara's presence and her inability to speak the local language.  After one too many fights in the street over some disturbance or another, Hakkara and thrown in jail.  She languished in jail for many months.  After a time, a merchant came to Hakkara with an offer to buy her freedom in exchange for a period of servitude.  Desperately hating confinement, Hakkara agreed, and was sent to the main city.  Hakkara served the merchant mostly as a guard, though there were times when the merchant requested _other_ services.  After a few months, the merchant was assassinated by a rival, and Hakkara was freed.  She now seeks to make her way in the big city, sometimes overwhelmed by the complexities she finds there in the people, institutions, and even just the city framework itself.

_I'll fill in some of the geographic details once I've had a chance to look at the setting map, which as I understand, is now available._

Hakkara will be a Human Barbarian 1, suited for melee combat.  Will most likely multiclass into Fighter or Ranger at a later date, once she gets a better understanding of civilized society and her place in it.

[sblock=Submission Stuff]
Name: Hakkara
Gender: Female
Race: Human (standard)
Class: Barbarian (I might use the Wolf Totem variant from UA (see below); I'd also like to use the Whirling Frenzy Rage variant from UA (see below)
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Primary Weapons and Feats: I may go with Bastard Sword, alternating between 2H and Sword + Shield as the situation warrants.  I've got 2 Feats to use, so probably Power Attack and Exotic Weapon - Bastard Sword.  Hakkara will also have a longbow.  I'll try to get some hide armor as well.
Personality: Hakkara is overwhelmed by civilized society, but she's starting to understand how it all works.  She is getting used to being treated as an outsider, and sometimes relishes her role, and enjoys the fear she sees in her enemies' eyes when they view her in full combat throat.  Despite this bravado, Hakkara is at her core a team player.  She likes to be part of a group and wants to help others, though those who cross her find Hakkara an implacable foe.
Role in the Party: Hakkara will fill the role of primary melee fighter, with an emphasis on aggressive offensive tactics.  She will eventually move into the movement related abilities, such as dodge, mobility, and spring attack, to add to her rage or powerful charge abilities.  Hakkara would probably do very well paired with a more defense-minded warrior at her side.
Planned Advancement to 10th level: Barbarian (Wolf Totem) 4, Fighter 4, Ranger 2.
[/sblock]

[sblock=UA Variants]
WOLF TOTEM VARIANT
Loses: Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense, Improved Uncanny Dodge
Gains: Improved Trip (2nd level), Track (5th level).

WHIRLING FRENZY VARIANT
d20SRD 
Works as does standard rage, but Hakkara gains +4 to Str, +2 dodge bonus to AC and to Reflex saves, as a full-round action, gains 1 extra attack per round at the highest BAB, but all attacks that round take a -2 penalty.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 18, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> The easiest answer to your question would be to use one of these. If, however, none of those appeal, I would be open to you creating your own deity...with the caveat that I may ask you to retro-fit the deity to match 'official' campign setting canon, in the case of a conflict down the line.
> 
> Hope that helps!




It does indeed!

*Jared Morningstar*
Human Cleric of Sarenrae, the Dawnflower
Alignment: NG
Role: Healing, Melee Support. (maybe some blasting)
History:
Jared was born the son of Harin Morningstar; a likable local Blacksmith, and Sayra a mid-wife.
As a youth he was bade by his parents not to play in the smithy, but often while they slept Jared would sneak down and play with his father's tools. He wanted to be so much like his Dad. However one night tragedy struck. Due to the carelessness of youth, Jared accidentily set afire to his home. Both his parents perished in the blaze and Jared himself was badly burned. He was taken in by a local Preacher of the Dawnflower and raised by the tenets of Redemption and Renewal. Something Jared desperately seeks even to this day. 

Appearence:
Jared would cut a handsome figure of a young man But his finely chisiled features are marred by the scars of the fire that took his parents life. While adventuring he prefers heavy armor and bears a shield bearing an crest of the rising sun. While in the comforts of  hearth and home he tends to wear loose fitting robes of vibrant colors. Oranges, yellows and reds are his favorite.

Crunch Stuff: _Healing_ and _Fire_ Domains. If I find a Prestige Class that advances Divine Spellcasting and is Elementally Oriented (Fire) I may go for it. Still looking at Feats. But looking for ones that are geared towards fire and healing. Probably fights with Morningstar and Shield.


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 18, 2007)

Cyryn, Half-Elf Rogue (CG)

History
The product of his aristocratic mother’s dalliance with an elven emissary, Cyryn was denied the life of privilege his parents enjoyed.  When his mother scandalized her family by first having the affair and then refusing to be rid of the child, she was disowned and put out into the streets.  Her betrayal was complete when her lover refused her sanctuary and denied the child was his.  Despite being alone, shunned, and abandoned, she steeled herself to raise her child and provide for the two of them.  She left the city of her birth as part of a pilgrimage and never returned.

Cyryn, grew up among the poor of a town, the last settlement his mother could reach before her pregnancy prevented further travel.  As a half-breed in a town with no elves, he grew up on the streets while his mother was forced to sell her body to keep them fed and with a roof over their heads.  Already a target of bullies because of his heritage, Cyryn found himself continually fighting to defend his mother’s honor.

His half-elven blood caused him to mature slower than the human children of his age, which didn’t make things any easier.  As his mother’s looks faded from the hard life she lived, she obtained a job as a cook at a tavern.  Cyryn was put to work running errands, sweeping floors, and bussing tables.  Cyryn’s mother had taught him his letters and numbers and proper etiquette, but it was in the tavern that his true education began.

Although the town was small, it was located along a major trade road and Cyryn was enthralled with the different peoples, races, accents, and stories that he saw and heard.  It was this romanticized view of adventure that led him to pick his first pocket.  The thrill of it never left him.  His love and duty to his mother prevented him from striking out as a young adult, but when his mother died from a lengthy illness in his 20th year, he struck out on his own.  Like his mother, he never looked back.

Cyryn, although named for his father, has no love lost for the man.  He knows almost nothing of his elven ancestors and is not particularly bothered by that fact.  He seeks the life denied him by his mother and views thievery and adventuring as his best method of gaining it.

It’s a big world.  Cyryn’s ready to see if it’s ready for him.  He’s betting it’s not.


I haven't put pen to paper yet but I envision Cyryn as a dagger/short sword fighter when his stealth fails him supplemented by thrown weapons.  No bows/x-bows.  Well-rounded thief - similar focus on social cons/misdirection as on his "mechanical" skills.


Azgulor


----------



## Azgulor (Jun 18, 2007)

Granakh, Half-Orc Ranger (CN)

The spawn of a human slave taken in a raid, Granakh was raised with the rest of the half-breeds as slaves of the tribe.  Like most half-orcs, Granakh had no idea who his father was.  Most likely, neither did his father.

At the lowest end of orc “society” he was a laborer.  He was strong enough to hold his own in fights amongst the tribe and cunning enough to avoid the fights he’d lose.  He learned quickly to use any advantage that presented itself.  From the orcs and half-orcs of the tribe he learned to fight.  From his fellow slaves he learned of other races, lands beyond the mountains claimed by his tribe, languages, religions, and stories of wondrous cities and fantastic magic.

Granakh continually sought to escape.  To be free, to control his own destiny, was a treasure beyond measure to the young slave.  When he met a scout captured in a battle, he helped the man recover from his wounds, ensured he got his food ration, and helped protect him from the worst abuses of the tribe.  In exchange, Granakh’s new friend taught him woodslore, how to survive in the wild, and how to read and write.

Eight months after the scout’s capture, they escaped.  They survived in the wild for almost a month, attempting to elude the pursuit of the orcs and reach the borders of the scout’s homeland.

Upon reaching the borders, however, Granakh learned that the virtues of his friend’s homeland didn’t extend to everyone, least of all a half-breed orc raised in the tribal lands of his brutal father.  While his friend was able to return to his military life, he could not persuade his lord to accept Granakh.  The only repayment he could provide was to help outfit the young warrior.

An outcast of both human and orc, Granakh became a bounty hunter.  Although the future he hoped for was denied him, he is content.  He bends his knee to no one.  He travels where he wishes.  He fights, he slays, and buys female companionship when he has the coin.  He has no friends but the gods have given him the ability to survive on his own.  His life is his to live, on his terms.

Gods pity anyone who tries to take it from him.



I haven't decided if Granakh will focus on archery or TWF.  With his background, his focus will be on survival skills, ambush, and combat.  Possible multi-class with rogue.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 18, 2007)

*Grace, Passion of Shelyn*
Cleric 1 LG Female Human

S12(04)D13(05)C10(02)I13(05)W16(10)Ch14(06)

*Background:*
Grace never quite fit in with the rest of the girls in the village.  It made for a childhood that might have been a lonely one, but for the intervention of the inhabitants of the forest and the her love for books and stories.

It was through that love of the arts that Grace almost became a bard herself, but eventually she decided that the life of a minstrel seemed too self-centered and exposed for her liking. She joined the ranks of the Roses soon after, but unlike some of the other members of that order she was disinterested in pastoral, sedate expressions of that goddesses' interests - instead she thrived in the passions of the storm, the crack of thunder and sudden heat of inspiration itself. Strangely enough, she didn't quite fit in with the failed poets and lovestruck teenagers of her new allies very much either.
*
Appearance: *
Grace claims the name as a reminder to mind her temper, and apparently the task has taken well. Blonde, ethereal, and serene come to mind when other people look at the willow thin and slight young maiden at first glance. Then, looking twice, they note the meticulously tended armor, the well-used short sword at her belt, and the shining javelin in her hand - this is no wallflower riestess. Across the front of her crisp white tabard is an embroidered blue rose.

*Personality: *
Grace speaks her mind, enjoys children, prefers white wine to beer or ale, once could recite long swaths of poetry from memory, is well-liked by your mother, and isn't afraid of getting herself a little dirty if it's for a good cause.Occasionally, when sorely pressed, she might press her fingertips to her temples and recite the alphabet backwards to calm herself down, but all in all she's as generally good natured as they come. That's not to say she's perfect - turtles still give her the shudders and, she's afraid to say, dwarves just freak her out a little.

*
Notes:*
I took the liberty of expanding Sheyln's domains to include Storms, because with Air already it seemed like she could fit it in without too much trouble. Plus, she already seemed like the sort that could argue the case with Gozreh about her access to what might be a part of his portfolio.

Grace can heal, throw a reasonably accurate javelin, will eventually have access to snazzy lightning spells, and isn't so weak that she can't jump into melee in a pinch. She'd probably do well in the future to grab some offensive reserve feats related to electricity, since she'll almost always have an [Electricity] spell memorized one way or another.OR, depending on party need, she could easily slip into Paladin. I really haven't looked at any PrCs for her, because that's even further off than possible multiclassing issues.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey all! I have updated the submissions list at the top of the thread (edit: Almost! Just missed James Heard's contribution...I'll add yours later today, James, I'm already late for work!). Lots of good ideas already, I can tell that it's going to be a challenge to narrow the field after Friday passes. But, that's a good thing!  I wanted to address a couple of other points, also...



			
				Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> I would love to join this game, assuming, of course, that you don't have too many players already.



There's no such thing as too many submissions! The way the process works is that I will accept character concepts from as many people as wish to submit them until Friday June 22nd. After that deadline passes, I will choose the five players, and we'll go from there.



			
				Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Now, one final question - since he seems most likely to follow Desna, is a starknife a new type of weapon, or just a fancy dagger?



Great question! It's actually a new weapon, although stats for it have not yet been released. Here is its description from the blog on Paizo's website.

_Star of Desna: An ancient weapon favored by Varisian wanderers, this weapon has been adopted by the church of Desna as a second holy weapon. From a central metal ring, four tapering metal blades extend like points on a compass rose. Wielders can slash with the star or throw it like a less-aerodynamic chakram._

The blog also has a sketch of the weapon. The fact is, I highly recommend that everyone who is interested in this game head over to the blog there, and check it out. There are all kinds of neat things there regarding the module line, and Pathfinder mag...campaign world tidbits, maps, new monsters, excellent artwork...very good stuff. I'd start at the bottom and work your way up. Here is a link:

Paizo's Blog! 



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> _I'll fill in some of the geographic details once I've had a chance to look at the setting map, which as I understand, is now available._



A map of the nation of Varisia has been posted on the afore-mentioned blog. However, I think this is the setting for the Rise of the Runelords adventure path from the Pathfinder magazines. I believe I read somewhere that Falcon's Hollow is not located in Varisia...or, I may be misremembering, I'm not 100% sure. Anyhow, you are right in saying that, for now, it is best to hold off on geographical details for character backgrounds.

Thanks, and keep the great character ideas coming!


----------



## Drerek (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's another one from me:

Wren, Male Human Swashbuckler/Fighter.  Melee/Face.  Skills would mostly be cha based, and feats focused on whip tricks (exotic w.f., improved trip, etc).

Wren grew up on a farm, the last of 11 children.  He was basically raised by a sister.  He met an adventurer while in town and ran away from home.  He's a bit arrogant and sexist and likes to goad his opponents with insults before killing them.  He's not evil, just more toward neutral than anything else.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 18, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> The blog also has a sketch of the weapon. The fact is, I highly recommend that everyone who is interested in this game head over to the blog there, and check it out. There are all kinds of neat things there regarding the module line, and Pathfinder mag...campaign world tidbits, maps, new monsters, excellent artwork...very good stuff. I'd start at the bottom and work your way up. Here is a link:
> 
> Paizo's Blog!
> 
> ...




Awesome! Thanks for the link. The new stuff looks very exciting.


----------



## Schmoe (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's another submission:

*Desmond Drillock*

Human, Male, Wizard, Lawful Good.  A well-rounded wizard with arcane firepower and utility.  Will take some item creation feats.

Desmond was the son of a shoemaker.  When his father passed on, he left the business to Desmond, who ran it for several years like a diligent son.  However, he always loved to hear the stories of travelers as they stopped by the shop, and he was fascinated by magic.  When the shop was destroyed in a fire, Desmond took it as a sign.  He gathered all of his life's savings and travelled to the big city, where he enrolled in an academy devoted to the arcane arts. 

Desmond is now in his early 30's and a novice wizard.  He still has an adventurous spirit and is ready to make some stories of his own.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2007)

*Concept 1*

Loricallior, male CG Wild Elf Dragon Adept (WotC preview for Dragon Magic). Feat ability focus breath weapon, weapon will be a bow for long range, he will disdain melee weapons. Role is a blaster.  Loricallior comes from the barbaric and tribal wild elves of the jungles. His people do not have traditions of wizardry but of draconic based magic. He is a dragon adept practicing a form of innate magic learned from dragons in ages past. He has completed his apprenticeship and is now a journeyman out to see the world and practice his craft to perfection.


----------



## Insight (Jun 18, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Here's another one from me:
> 
> Wren, Male Human Swashbuckler/Fighter.  Melee/Face.  Skills would mostly be cha based, and feats focused on whip tricks (exotic w.f., improved trip, etc).
> 
> Wren grew up on a farm, the last of 11 children.  He was basically raised by a sister.  He met an adventurer while in town and ran away from home.  He's a bit arrogant and sexist and likes to goad his opponents with insults before killing them.  He's not evil, just more toward neutral than anything else.




Oh, I think Wren and Hakkara need to be in the group together.  _THAT_ would be interesting!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 18, 2007)

A quick note, considering the huge amount of divine casters being suggested, I might just go full Bard with Jebbo. And also considering the divine casters, perhaps the usual arcane Bard is a better idea, but despite the fact that my Wisdom score probably won't be great, you'll still allow me to rattle off advice (some good, some bad) and pointless stories, right?


----------



## Schmoe (Jun 18, 2007)

It's also pretty amazing that, so far, there is only ONE character focused on melee, and ONE focused arcane caster.


----------



## Insight (Jun 18, 2007)

Schmoe said:
			
		

> It's also pretty amazing that, so far, there is only ONE character focused on melee, and ONE focused arcane caster.




That means we're in, right?

DING DING DING


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Submissions list has been updated again! 



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Awesome! Thanks for the link. The new stuff looks very exciting.



Most welcome! I feel the same, and I'm happy to share the wealth.



			
				Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> A quick note, considering the huge amount of divine casters being suggested, I might just go full Bard with Jebbo. And also considering the divine casters, perhaps the usual arcane Bard is a better idea, but despite the fact that my Wisdom score probably won't be great, you'll still allow me to rattle off advice (some good, some bad) and pointless stories, right?



So noted, Nazh. Rattling off of advice and pointless stories is never a bad thing...in character, anyway. 



			
				Schmoe said:
			
		

> It's also pretty amazing that, so far, there is only ONE character focused on melee, and ONE focused arcane caster.



You're right, that does run counter to the usual distribution of character submissions...at least insofar as the recruiting I've seen on these boards in the past. Very interesting.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> That means we're in, right?
> 
> DING DING DING



Time will tell...


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 19, 2007)

*Character Submission*

Aeryk
Human, Fighter

Background: Aeryk comes from humble beginnings. A farm boy who dreamed of bigger things, like adventure and mystery. As luck would have it a traveling man-at-arms agreed to take the the young boy on as a page. Aeryk would come to learn swordsmanship and the art of melee. His days as a page are now through and Aeryk seeks to test his skills. The call of adventure and exploration tug at his core.

Personality: Young and full of energy but, Aeryk still has much to learn. He is brave and daring, but still lacks skill and precision. It is obvious to others that he is a diamond in the rough.

Appearance: Unkept brown hair and a short trimmed beard frame his face. He has a very common down to earth appearance. His peasant stock is obvious regardless of what he does to hide it.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 20, 2007)

OK, you can just take the (Cleric?) part out of my character concept, I think that a more focused divine caster will serve the group better. I now have a firm idea of where I'm going with Jebbo, but could you tell us the character creation guide lines? Stat generation (point buy is my preferred method, set the points to what you think appropriate), allowed sources, special notes, skill rules, houserules, etc.

My idea for Jebbo's role remains in utilitarian magic (he'll mostly be using his Bardic Music in combat, to support others), but he can still pack a punch in melee. I think I'm going with a Two-Weapon Fighting build, coupled with throwing (daggers, to be specific). And NO, he isn't Belkar (but that would be cool). Keep in mind, he will not be skill-heavy, so don't expect him to fill the Rogue role too well. Still, that leaves an all-around useful Bard, good in unexpected situations, who's a fast, deadeye thrower (high Dex + racial bonus for throwing + size bonus + TWF = lots o' daggers in face). Granted, I won't get Quick Draw until level 3, but I think I can hold out until then, especially with a good Con score.

So, yeah, all-around agile, flexible combatant and utiliarian Bard! I hope you like!


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> And NO, he isn't Belkar (but that would be cool).




Who the hell is Belkar?


----------



## Drerek (Jun 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Belkar?




http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0001.html

This will be days worth of reading.  It's worth it.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi everyone!  Some notes and comments:

Trollbabe, Aeryk has been added to the submissions list.

Nazh, Jebbo's entry has been updated to fit the revision of his concept. As for character creation rules, please review post #14 in this thread, as it contains what I have so far...it answers your questions about stat generation and allowed sources. So far, there haven't been any posted houserules. For the most part, I'm a 'by the book' guy, but there may be some exceptions that come up. Shouldn't be anything that will change how you make your character, however.

Insight, I also am a fan of Order of the Stick. I'm surprised you haven't come across the strip before, as these boards are absolutely crawling with references. Anyhow, I endorse it heartily.

Everyone, Paizo's blog was updated yesterday with a two-page preview of the Player's Guide for Rise of the Runelords. While we're not playing that adventure path, this adventure does share its campaign setting, so the information is relevant. Included in the preview is a full chart detailing the core gods of the setting. Check it out at this fresh link:

Paizo's Blog 

To everyone who may still be considering applying for this game, remember that the recruitment cut off is Friday.

Thanks!
Al


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2007)

YeOlde,

I have updated Hakkara's initial description with some of the submission information you previously requested.  Somehow, I missed that you wanted that in addition to what I had already posted!  Anyway, it's added now.  Please let me know if you have any additional questions!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 20, 2007)

Out of all of the OOTS characters, Insight, I would most highly recommend that you look into Thog. Thog is, without a doubt, the only reason besides the "brawler classes (Brb, Ftr, etc.) that anybody plays a Half-Orc.

"Thog like puppies."
_____________________________________
OK, I forgot those guidelines were there. Sorry! Regardless, I am now posting the ~updated~ Jebbo description below (compiled into one place all feat ideas, possible roles, etc.)
_____________________________________
Jebbo Barrelbuster, NG Male Halfling Bard
Primary Weapons: Twin Daggers (thrown and dual-wielded), Light Crossbow
Spells: Utilitarian (Travel, Detection, etc.)
Feat Ideas: Two-Weapon Fighting, Quick Draw, Weapon Finesse, various throwing feats
Role: Melee Support / Utilitarian Magic / Social Interaction

Jebbo is a jolly, friendly fellow, always ready to help those in need. He invariably keeps on the bright side of things, knowing that things will turn out OK. Still, sometimes he can be a bit of a naive simpleton.

He is a wanderer at heart, always traveling from place to place, always bringing his stories and advice, not to mention his appetite. When he was younger, he simply decided that he had had enough of his clan calling him a fool, and decided to set out to see the world, as his father had done. He would recount his experiences and travels in various towns that he stopped in, to the delight of the listeners. He realized that he had a talent for telling stories, and so he began to hone the art, traveling far and entertaining audiences with his accounts of it.

Jebbo is renowned among many as a veritable fountain of advice, some of it useful, most of it nonsense. He can always be heard telling of what his 'granpappy told 'im when I was just a li'l lad'.  He holds a great respect for his elders, especially his grandfather, and always seeks to emulate their actions. He always follows the advice and wisdom of his elders, often relaying it to others, whether they want him to or not.

He is a short, slightly pudgy man, but he is not sensitive about his weight (in fact, he's rather proud of it), and anybody who comments on it receives only a hearty laugh in return. Despite his weight, he is in very good shape for a Halfling.

He belongs to no Halfling clan in particular, but he is typically accepted and treated with respect in most clans. After all, everybody loves a good story, and Jebbo always has one ready.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 21, 2007)

I know I'm late, but I have a cool concept... a KOBOLD!!!!
Yik-Yik "Yappy", Kobold Sorceror

"Yappy" likes to talk.  Endlessly.  He is a small, grey, unremarkable Kobold, except for his small size and weak muscles.  This sets him apart from his fellows, who are mean and like to pick on "runty".  Until "runty" hits them with a color spray, that is.  Yappy, as he is called by his few friends, has a sense of fun which is never expressed because no one invites the poor Kobold to parties.  This results in Yappy sitting alone in the bar by himself.  He hopes that somebody will take pity on him and be his friend, but noooo...that never happens to poor Yappy.  His friends that he does have, whoever, say he's a blast.  Literally.


Spells: Save or dies/suck/lose/whatever, blasty, illusions 
Role: Blaster/Sniper/Crowd Control,Face
Weapons: Morningstar, light crossbow, but preferably spells
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Gender: Male

EDIT: Got rid of proposed future PrCs, due to hard skill prereqs.  WIll think of something.

Are you allowing the Kobold Ritual and Kobolds from this?


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 21, 2007)

a Kobold to go on a Kobold King adventure?

Interesting choice!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 21, 2007)

WarlockLord, you're not late. Recruiting doesn't end until Friday.

I added 'Yappy' to the list up top.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2007)

*Concept #2*

Sir Kermit Howard du Aristari Protector of the Innocent, gnome knight (PHII and WotC web preview), LG, primary weapon a warhammer, feat to be determined. His role is a tank protector. An idealist, inspired by the impossible dream.

To dream the impossible dream
To right the unrightable wrong
To fight the unbeatable foe
That one gnome, scorned and covered in scars
Would march into Hell on a heavenly cause
To bear with unbearable sorrow
To strive with my last ounce of courage
Until I'm laid to my rest
To reach the unreachable star

This is my quest


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 21, 2007)

Voadam, Sir Kermit has been added to the character concept list.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 21, 2007)

Edited my post, above.  Albatross, you might want to look at the link.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 21, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Edited my post, above.  Albatross, you might want to look at the link.



Sure, Warlock, I would allow that Races of the Dragon material if Yappy gets picked up.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 21, 2007)

I just received an e-mail from Paizo stating that Hollow's Last Hope is about to ship from the warehouse....

WHEEEEE!!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey folks!

Just a quick reminder that today is the last day to send in a character idea to be considered for this game. I'm going to go ahead and leave things open until I get home from work this evening, just is case there are any last-minute stragglers. So, that leaves about twelve more hours from the time stamp of this post before the deadline.

After that...judgment!   

-Al


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Jun 22, 2007)

The tension builds! Well, good luck to all of you. Interesting characters, and may the best men (or women) (or Kobolds) (or... oh, you get the idea) win!

Oh, and I forgot to mention Jebbo's skill selection. Not huge (bit of a simpleton with low Int score), but mostly focusing on social skills (Perform, Diplomacy, Bluff, etc.).


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> So, that leaves about twelve more hours from the time stamp of this post before the deadline.
> 
> After that...judgment!
> 
> -Al




[Queue dramatic music] Dun dun dun duhh. [End dramatic music]


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 23, 2007)

May I have the envelope please?

And the winners are....


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 23, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> May I have the envelope please?
> 
> And the winners are....




A couple more minutes still. 

Edit: Enough time to submit my Epic Kender Hexblade/Paladin/Ur-Priest....errr or maybe NOT!


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 23, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> A couple more minutes still.
> 
> Edit: Enough time to submit my Epic Kender Hexblade/Paladin/Ur-Priest....errr or maybe NOT!




Nice try!   

Lololol!!!!

*sigh* wish I had regular time and could PbP....  :\


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, guys, time's up!

Recruiting is closed, and I'll be announcing the players soon...hopefully, some time over the weekend.

I want to thank everyone who took the time to submit a character idea, I really appreciate that you all are willing to give a new guy a chance. Sorry to all those who won't get chosen, I wish there was the possibility of accepting everyone. (But there isn't)

Stay tuned to this space for the announcement... 

Al


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 23, 2007)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, folks, without further ado, here are the players selected for this game. In no particular order, we have:

1. Azgulor: Cyryn, Half-Elf Rogue
2. Insight: Hakkara, Human Barbarian
3. hero4hire: Jared Morningstar, Human Cleric of Sarenrae
4. Nazhkandrias: Jebbo Barrelbuster, Halfling Bard
5. Voadam: Loricallior, Wild Elf Dragon Adept

I regret that so many worthy players and concepts had to be rejected. I could have happily taken several others of you, but I truly do feel that five is the optimum number of players for this format. However, I will be more than happy to consider any of you who did not make the cut as alternates. Just let me know!

With that said, congratulations to the five who have been chosen! Let us now retire this thread, and go on to the game's OOC thread, linked below. See you there!

Hollow's Last Hope Out of Character Thread


----------

